# Macintosh Plus en panne



## Polodestroy (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir
Voilà, j'ai remis en route le vieux Mac Plus de 89 qui attendait sagement dans son placard, mais voilà il y a un faux contact qui m'embête beaucoup ! Et pour cause, je n'ai plus d'image...
Je me souviens avoir fait marché le dinosaure il y a à peu près un an, j'avais réparé le faux contact : un connecteur fatigué entre la carte alim, et le tube cathodique. J'avais été tranquille pendant un moment, puis javais rangé l'engin, n'en ayant plus l'utilité. Mais maintenant que j'ai besoin d'un PC pour faire de l'Excel ou du Word, ou lister mes QSO (je fais de la radio !), je suis bien embêté. 
Je me rappelle que le faux contact se situait soit sur le culot du tube, soit sur le connecteur du déviateur. En tout cas, en utilisation, je tape bien fort sur un côté de l'appareil, l'image réapparaît... Pour deux ou trois secondes ! 
Je voulais donc savoir si quelqu'un avait eu la même panne, sur quelle connecteur se situe-t-elle, et comment la résoudre de manière permanente ! 
Merci d'avance. 
Paul

PS : la bête :


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2010)

Outch ! J'ai eu ça naguère sur un SE30, j'ai du vérifier tous les fils du câblage et refaire une quinzaine de soudures suspectes sans trouver ce qui déconnait. Un jour, en désespoir de cause, je lui remets son boîtier pensant qu'il était foutu, une fois remonté, je le rallume une dernière fois, et là surprise, l'image était là. Il n'a ensuite plus jamais déconné. 

Tout ça pour dire que l'électronique des Mac de cette série (du 128 au Classic II), c'était pas une science exacte, il fallait tenir compte des gremlins ! :rateau:


----------



## Polodestroy (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir
Merci pour ta réponse. 
Je pense savoir là ou ça déconne... En gros, faut que je tâtonne... Mais ça me plait pas trop de balader mes doigts sur un truc où il y a du 350V ET plusieurs kilovolts...


----------



## iMacounet (4 Décembre 2010)

Polodestroy a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Je pense savoir là ou ça déconne... En gros, faut que je tâtonne... Mais ça me plait pas trop de balader mes doigts sur un truc où il y a du 350V ET plusieurs kilovolts...


J'ai un Macintosh Plus aussi.  Qui fonctionne parfaitement bien, mais hélas, sans disquette de boot.


----------



## Polodestroy (4 Décembre 2010)

Moi, j'ai pas de disquette de boot... Mais un disque dur externe ! 
Je vais chercher des soudures douteuses, des problèmes de contact... Mais j'attends un peu pour voir si personne n'a la même panne que moi.


----------



## iMacounet (4 Décembre 2010)

Polodestroy a dit:


> Moi, j'ai pas de disquette de boot... Mais un disque dur externe !
> Je vais chercher des soudures douteuses, des problèmes de contact... Mais j'attends un peu pour voir si personne n'a la même panne que moi.


Le mien j'ai tourné le bouton de luminosité et l'image est réapparue. :love:

Je doute que sur le tien ce soit la même chose.


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2010)

Il faut le sauver.

J'ai pas essayé le mien depuis un moment, faudra que je vérifie !


----------



## iMacounet (4 Décembre 2010)

Je conseille à Polo' d'aller sur Silicium.org.


----------



## claude72 (4 Décembre 2010)

Polodestroy a dit:


> Je me rappelle que le faux contact se situait soit sur le culot du tube, soit sur le connecteur du déviateur.


Si le faux contact est sur le connecteur (ou sur le circuit) du déviateur, tu auras sur l'écran :
- soit une ligne brillante horizontale => ce qui veut dire que le faux contact est sur le circuit de déviation verticale,
- soit une ligne brillante verticale => ce qui veut dire que le faux contact est sur le circuit de déviation horizontale,
- soit (plus rare) un point très lumineux au milieu de l'écran => ce qui veut dire qu'il y a 2 faux contacts simultanés sur les circuits de déviation horizontale ET verticale.

Si le faux contact est sur le culot du tube et/ou sur la platine connectée au tube, tu peux avoir :
- l'image qui disparaît complètement (écran noir)
- l'image qui devient très lumineuse, voire même l'écran complètement blanc,
- des retours ligne qui apparaissent,
- des couleurs bizarres (quand c'est un tube couleurs, bien-sûr !!!)


----------



## Polodestroy (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir
Oui, je pense qu'on le sauvera ! 




claude72 a dit:


> Si le faux contact est sur le connecteur (ou sur le circuit) du déviateur, tu auras sur l'écran :
> - soit une ligne brillante horizontale => ce qui veut dire que le faux contact est sur le circuit de déviation verticale,
> - soit une ligne brillante verticale => ce qui veut dire que le faux contact est sur le circuit de déviation horizontale,
> - soit (plus rare) un point très lumineux au milieu de l'écran => ce qui veut dire qu'il y a 2 faux contacts simultanés sur les circuits de déviation horizontale ET verticale.
> ...



Oui, j'ai fait un peu de vidéo, donc je me doutais que c&#8217;était sur le culot, mais je n'ose pas le titiller... Il y a du jus là-dedans ! L'image disparaît complètement, au fait. 
Silicium.org ? Je connais pas, je vais jeter un oeil ! 
En tout cas, merci pour votre aide ! 
Paul


----------



## iMacounet (4 Décembre 2010)

Polodestroy a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Oui, je pense qu'on le sauvera !
> 
> 
> ...


C'est un forum, avec des mecs qui sont calés niveau old computers.  J'y suis.


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est un forum, avec des mecs qui sont calés niveau old computers.  J'y suis.



itou


----------



## lpl (5 Décembre 2010)

Regardes les soudures en haut à droite de la carte analogique, des câbles partent de la carte analogique vers la carte mère souvent les soudures sont sèches, un petit coup d'étain et de fer à souder.
Refaire aussi les soudures du Transformateur Haute Tension (le gros truc avec des soudures en arrondies) en haut à gauche de la carte analogique en déchargeant la très haute tension auparavant.
Sinon cela peut être le THT en lui même ou certains transistors ou condensateurs (regardes s'il n'y a pas de condensateurs gonflés).

En tout cas inspectes toutes les soudures avec une loupe très minutieusement.

lpl


----------



## Polodestroy (5 Décembre 2010)

Merci LPL. 
Déjà, comment décharger la THT ? 

Je vais vérifier les soudures comme tu l'as dit, je fais de l'éléctronique, donc pas de problème. Je n'entends pas d'arcs donc...


----------



## lpl (5 Décembre 2010)

Polodestroy a dit:


> Merci LPL.
> Déjà, comment décharger la THT ?
> 
> Je vais vérifier les soudures comme tu l'as dit, je fais de l'éléctronique, donc pas de problème. Je n'entends pas d'arcs donc...



Pour décharger le THT regardes par là  http://tim.id.au/laptops/apple/legacy/macintosh_plus.pdf

Mon Mac + est reparti après le changement du THT et la réparation de soudures sèches.

lpl


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Décembre 2010)

Du haut du niveau d'électronique que j'ai (Vous avez déjà vu une fourmis lever un bras ? &#8212; voilà.) je propose la logique suivante : 

Si lorsque tu arrives à faire apparaître l'image, elle apparaît vite (Comme si l'écran était déjà chaud) , il faut chercher du coté du signal vidéo. 

Au contraire, si à chaque fois que tu obtiens un image, elle prends de la luminosité doucement, comme si l'écran était totalement froids, alors il faut chercher coté alimentation du tube. 


A faire confirmer par un pros, si non, mettre à la poubelle (edit : ma théorie, pas le mac )


----------



## lpl (5 Décembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Du haut du niveau d'électronique que j'ai (Vous avez déjà vu une fourmis lever un bras ?  voilà.) je propose la logique suivante :
> 
> Si lorsque tu arrives à faire apparaître l'image, elle apparaît vite (Comme si l'écran était déjà chaud) , il faut chercher du coté du signal vidéo.
> 
> ...



Pas à la poubelle il va repartir ... crois moi ...


----------



## Polodestroy (5 Décembre 2010)

Salut LPL
Merci pour ce super doc. En gros, je court-circuite l'anode. Ça doit faire un sacré feu d'artifice ! 
Je ne pense pas que ça soit la THT, elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir chauffé, et je vois pas d'arc. Je vais revoir les soudures donc, je vous tiens au courant ! Mais ce sera pas pour tout de suite, j'ai pas beaucoup de temps...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Décembre 2010)

J'en doute pas qu'il va repartir ! 
ces ordinateurs sont increvables, du moment qu'on prends le temps de trouver la panne. 

Toutes les puces sont espacées, des soudures pas trop petites, faisables par un humain.... 

C'est ma théorie.... elle ne vaut surement pas grand chose.



> Ça doit faire un sacré feu d'artifice !


T'as bien lu qu'il fallait faire ça ordinateur éteint ? :rose:


> elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir chauffé, et je vois pas d'arc


Même sans avoir chauffé ou autre, les soudures peuvent avoir sécher par le simple usage et le temps qui passe. Et donc rendre le tout inopérant.


----------



## lpl (5 Décembre 2010)

Polodestroy a dit:


> Salut LPL
> Merci pour ce super doc. En gros, je court-circuite l'anode. Ça doit faire un sacré feu d'artifice !
> Je ne pense pas que ça soit la THT, elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir chauffé, et je vois pas d'arc. Je vais revoir les soudures donc, je vous tiens au courant ! Mais ce sera pas pour tout de suite, j'ai pas beaucoup de temps...



Ordinateur éteint tu connectes l'anode à la PRISE DE TERRE avec un gros câble bien isolé sans rien toucher avec tes mains bien sûr.  

*CA PEUT ETRE DANGEREUX
*

lpl


----------



## claude72 (5 Décembre 2010)

Polodestroy a dit:


> L'image disparaît complètement, au fait.


Donc si l'image disparaît complètement, effectivement c'est au niveau du culot ou de la platine connectée au culot.





> ... mais je n'ose pas le titiller... Il y a du jus là-dedans !


Oui... 200 à 400 V pour la G2 ("Screen"), et dans les 3000 à 5000 V pour la G3 (focus)...

... mais normalement, ton problème devrait se situer plutôt soit au niveau de la cathode ou de la G1 (quelques volts), ou de la G2, ou tout simplement de l'alimentation du filament du tube (6,3 V... là tu ne risques rien !!!).


********




			
				Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Si lorsque tu arrives à faire apparaître l'image, elle apparaît vite (comme si l'écran était déjà chaud), il faut chercher du coté du signal vidéo.


Donc cathode et G1, mais aussi G2.





> Au contraire, si à chaque fois que tu obtiens une image, elle prend de la luminosité doucement, comme si l'écran était totalement froid, alors il faut chercher coté alimentation du tube.


Et plus exactement au niveau de l'alimentation du filament.





> Même sans avoir chauffé ou autre, les soudures peuvent avoir sécher par le simple usage et le temps qui passe.


Ah non ! une soudure sèche est toujours une soudure qui a été mal faite, et elle est déjà présente à l'origine dans l'appareil neuf !
Mais souvent, elle fait un peu contact et l'appareil fonctionne quand-même... et puis avec le temps elle finit par s'oxyder et ne plus faire contact du tout...
(mais j'ai vu des soudures sèches fonctionner pendant plus de 10 ans sans problème... et puis ça a commencé à faire mauvais contact et l'appareil avait besoin de claques sur le côté pour fonctionner, jusqu'au jour où il n'a plus voulu fonctionner du tout... un coup de fer à souder et c'est reparti !)

En revanche, il arrive souvent que les soudures *cassent* !!! ce n'est plus du tout pareil : les soudures "à la vague" des appareils modernes sont fines et "concaves" (creusées...) et pour des éléments un peu lourds (transfo THT, transfo d'alimentation, gros transistors, relais etc.) ou pour des éléments souvent manipulés par l'utilisateur (les interrupteurs, les touches, les prises : péritel, casque, alimentation...) elles n'ont pas une résistance mécanique suffisante... alors elles commencent par casser et ne font plus contact correctement... ce qui sur les connexions où passe un peu d'intensité crée des étincelles et détruit encore plus la soudure en la brûlant... (avec la patte du composant, la piste en cuivre et le circuit imprimé en prime : sur des THT de postes TV, on trouvait parfois des trous de plus de 10 mm de diamètre autour d'une soudure !!!).
Quand rien n'est brûlé, là encore il suffit de ressouder : on charge un peu plus avec de l'étain pour faire une soudure  "convexe" (un peu "joufflue"), et il n'y a plus de problème...
... et quand tout est cramé, on remet un bout de fil de cuivre entre la patte du composant et un endroit sain de la piste en cuivre !


*******



> *CA PEUT ETRE DANGEREUX*


Sur un tube noir et blanc de cette taille, la THT doit être de l'ordre de 12000 à 14000 volts... ça chatouille (fort), mais ça n'est pas vraiment dangereux !
(moins en tout cas que la THT d'un tube couleurs qui est plutôt à 25000 volts)

Par contre, quand on se prend une bourre, il est fréquent qu'on retire sa main vivement et c'est là qu'on se blesse en s'accrochant dans un truc qui dépasse !!! (et il arrive même d'arracher quelques fils au passage... ou de casser le culot du tube cathodique !)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Décembre 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Ah non ! une soudure sèche est toujours une soudure qui a été mal faite, et elle est déjà présente à l'origine dans l'appareil neuf !
> Mais souvent, elle fait un peu contact et l'appareil fonctionne quand-même... et puis avec le temps elle finit par s'oxyder et ne plus faire contact du tout...
> (mais j'ai vu des soudures sèches fonctionner pendant plus de 10 ans sans problème... et puis ça a commencé à faire mauvais contact et l'appareil avait besoin de claques sur le côté pour fonctionner, jusqu'au jour où il n'a plus voulu fonctionner du tout... un coup de fer à souder et c'est reparti !)



Merci pour ces explications !!


----------



## Polodestroy (6 Décembre 2010)

Désolé, je n'avais pas le temps de répondre...
Donc, cela confirme mes idées, la panne doit venir du culot, ou du moins de ce qui y amène le signal/alimentation : l'image disparaît soudainement, puis revient aussi vite qu'elle était partie quand je tapote le boîtier. 
Merci beaucoup pour ces explications détaillées, elles m'ont aidé à bien cerner le problème, et à ne pas perdre de temps. 
Cela fait deux ou trois jours que le Mac n'a pas vu le secteur, vous pensez que tout ce petit monde s'est déchargé ? Ou je dois le faire moi-même ? 
Amicalement
Paul.


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2010)

C'est clair merci pour ce sujet, si j'ai le soucis, je le relierais


----------



## Polodestroy (7 Décembre 2010)

Pour remédier de manière durable à la panne, quelqu&#8217;un aurait-il ce connecteur qui traîne dans un placard ? On ne sais jamais...
Paul


----------



## Invité (7 Décembre 2010)

Ca ne correspond pas du tout, mais après 2 jours débranché du secteur j'ai changé la carte d'alim d'un iMac G3, donc en virant la ventouse et tout le tralala;
Il n'y avait plus rien de résiduel


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Décembre 2010)

Toujours de la hauteur d'une fourmis qui lève un bras, il me semble que le courant résiduel dans un écran peut grandement différer entre un ensemble dont la THT est défaillante ou pas : 

Sur un écran ou la THT fonctionne encore, lorsque le courant est coupé, l'électricité résiduelle dans le tube est vidée. 

Mais sur un écran ou la THT est HS, cette fonction n'est pas forcément assurée... et c'est là que c'est dangereux, puisque le courant résiduel dans le tube reste présent longtemps.... plus de quelque jours. 

Et encore, à faire confirmer par un plus expert que moi.


----------



## claude72 (7 Décembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Sur un écran ou la THT fonctionne encore, lorsque le courant est coupé, l'électricité résiduelle dans le tube est vidée.
> 
> Mais sur un écran ou la THT est HS, cette fonction n'est pas forcément assurée... et c'est là que c'est dangereux, puisque le courant résiduel dans le tube reste présent longtemps.... plus de quelque jours.


Tu confonds la THT et l'alim à découpage !

Sur une alim à découpage, il y a toujours en tête un gros condensateur chimique qui filtre le courant secteur redressé. Donc, aux bornes de ce condensateur il y a une tension de l'ordre de 320 volts (pour un secteur 240 V). Mais ce condensateur est tout au début du circuit, et donc il est *avant* l'électronique de l'alim... donc :
- si l'alim fonctionne, quand on la débranche elle va elle-même consommer l'énergie contenue dans ce gros condensateur, donc il se décharge et il n'y plus de danger...
- alors que si l'alim est en panne (je parle d'une panne sérieuse dans le système de découpage, pas simplement le fusible d'entrée cramé !!!), ce gros condensateur reste chargé même après avoir débranché le secteur, puisque l'alim ne consomme pas l'énergie contenue dedans !!! et là, gare aux doigts !!!
(si le fusible d'entrée est cramé,  alors le condensateur n'est pas alimenté, donc il ne se charge pas, donc pas de problème).



En revanche, dans le système THT, le tube (qui se comporte comme un condensateur) est alimenté par le transfo THT, donc il est *après* la THT...
... et donc :
- si la THT fonctionne, le tube est chargé et reste chargé après l'extinction du moniteur (ou de la télé),
- si le circuit THT ne fonctionne pas, alors le tube n'est pas alimenté, donc il n'est pas chargé.

Ceci dit, à chaque fois que j'ai ouvert un moniteur et que j'ai voulu décharger le tube, il n'y avait rien, même sur des moniteurs en état de marche... alors là je suis désolé, je ne sais pas pourquoi : moi je suis dépanneur *télé*, pas dépanneur de moniteurs d'ordinateurs !!! je suppose que le fonctionnement est un peu différent ???
Mais quoiqu'il en soit, même si à chaque fois que j'ai travaillé sur un moniteur d'ordinateur j'ai constaté ça ne sert à rien, *par prudence* je continue quand-même *toujours* à faire ce qu'il faut pour décharger le tube comme si il y avait du courant résiduel.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Décembre 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Ceci dit, à chaque fois que j'ai ouvert un moniteur et que j'ai voulu décharger le tube, il n'y avait rien, même sur des moniteurs en état de marche... alors là je suis désolé, je ne sais pas pourquoi



C'est parce que les écrans d'ordinateurs sont équipés d'un "mécanisme" de décharge. Et ça, j'en suis sûr. 

Dans ma tête, j'en enregistré que c'était la THT, peut être que c'est autre chose. 
Mais ce "mécanisme" existe bel et bien. 



			
				http://www.flipjuke.fr/decharger-la-haute-tension-d-un-tube-cathodique-t11154.html a dit:
			
		

> La plupart des moniteurs récents (Note du rapporteur : C'est pas dit que le Mac Plus en fasse partie...) possèdent une résistance de fuite qui évacue la charge du tube lorsque il est mis hors tension. Malgré tout, si la résistance de fuite est défectueuse, vous risquez gros.
> Il est donc important de réaliser quand même la procédure de décharge.



Merci pour tout le reste. (Peut-être que la prochaine fois, je m'en souviendrais :rose


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Mais quoiqu'il en soit, même si à chaque fois que j'ai travaillé sur un moniteur d'ordinateur j'ai constaté ça ne sert à rien, *par prudence* je continue quand-même *toujours* à faire ce qu'il faut pour décharger le tube comme si il y avait du courant résiduel.



C'est à dire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'est à dire ?



C'est à dire que, vu l'âge du matos en question, si la brave petite résistance de décharge à rendu son âme à Ohm, ben c'est toi qui prends la bourre à sa place si tu n'as pas préalablement vidé les capas de la THT, et donc qu'il vaut mieux prendre un minimum de précautions


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est à dire que, vu l'âge du matos en question, si la brave petite résistance de décharge à rendu son âme à Ohm, ben c'est toi qui prends la bourre à sa place si tu n'as pas préalablement vidé les capas de la THT, et donc qu'il vaut mieux prendre un minimum de précautions



Ca j'avais bien compris, je demandais comment tu la déchargeais (la manipulation, pas la raison  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ca j'avais bien compris, je demandais comment tu la déchargeais (la manipulation, pas la raison  )



Tu relies un fil de bonne section à la masse, et tu cours-circuite le bazar en en mettant l'autre extrémité en contact avec l'électrode sous la ventouse sur le dessus de l'écran.


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu relies un fil de bonne section à la masse, et tu cours-circuite le bazar en en mettant l'autre extrémité en contact avec l'électrode sous la ventouse sur le dessus de l'écran.



Merci Pascal, je préfère que ce soit écrit, si j'ai besoin je relierais ce sujet. Mais pour l'instant le Mac + va bien. Espérons que ça dure.


----------



## claude72 (8 Décembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est parce que les écrans d'ordinateurs sont équipés d'un "mécanisme" de décharge. Et ça, j'en suis sûr.
> 
> Dans ma tête, j'en enregistré que c'était la THT, peut être que c'est autre chose.
> Mais ce "mécanisme" existe bel et bien.


OK, merci pour le tuyau ! 


(A priori, la résistance de décharge n'est pas dans le tube... donc elle devrait être dans le transfo THT ???)





			
				Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> ... les capas de la THT...


Je précise qu'il n'y a pas de capa dans le circuit de THT ! ni dans le transfo THT ni ailleurs... en fait, *c'est le tube cathodique lui-même qui se comporte comme un gros condensateur* et qui filtre le courant sortant du transfo THT : un condensateur, c'est un isolant entre deux électrodes, donc :
- l'anode à l'intérieur du tube cathodique (et la métallisation interne qui va avec) est la 1re électrode => relié à la "tétine" THT donc à la sortie du transfo THT,
- la couche de graphite à l'extérieur du tube est la 2e électrode => reliée à la masse par la tresse métallique tendue (par des ressorts) sur le graphite,
- et le verre est l'isolant entre les deux électrodes !!!


... et donc les 25000 volts résiduels (qu'il vaut mieux décharger pour ne pas se prendre une grosse bourre) sont "stockés" dans le tube cathodique, donc ils ne viennent pas du transfo THT, mais du tube cathodique !!!


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2010)

Et si on le laisse débranché dans un coin, en combien de temps il se décharge naturellement ?


----------



## claude72 (9 Décembre 2010)

Un certain temps !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Un certain temps !!!



Oui, kekchose comme ça  En tous cas, guère plus, mais pas moins ! :rateau:


----------



## vintage tek (26 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, ce post à de la bouteille... Je répare et restaure toutes ces machines: LISA, Mac 128, 512, Plus... Désolé de dire qu'en 2010, vous étiez à côté du diagnostic. Par contre je salue les conseils de décharge de la THT, ça peut-être mortel de s'en abstenir...


----------



## ninotna67 (14 Novembre 2021)

vintage tek a dit:


> Bonjour, ce post à de la bouteille... Je répare et restaure toutes ces machines: LISA, Mac 128, 512, Plus... Désolé de dire qu'en 2010, vous étiez à côté du diagnostic. Par contre je salue les conseils de décharge de la THT, ça peut-être mortel de s'en abstenir...


Bonjour, 
Dans quelle région êtes vous ?
Bon dimanche 
Cordialement


----------



## vintage tek (14 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
je suis à Paris/Bagnolet
(je ne "reçois" pas mais vous pouvez envoyer par mondialrelay.)
Bonne soirée



Invité a dit:


> Ca ne correspond pas du tout, mais après 2 jours débranché du secteur j'ai changé la carte d'alim d'un iMac G3, donc en virant la ventouse et tout le tralala;
> Il n'y avait plus rien de résiduel


Bonjour, un G3 et un MAC PLUS, ce n'est pas la même technologie.
D'abord: les anciennes THT n'ONT PAS DE SYSTEME DE DECHARGE "AUTOMATIQUE" qui renvoie petit à petit le courant à la terre. Donc DANGER.
Ensuite: si un condensateur est chargé: la "patate" ou la "pêche" que l'on peut prendre peut être conséquente.

Pour un MAC PLUS: on peut se prendre une décharge 15 jours après avoir débranché.
Donc: quand on ne sait pas vraiment, on s'abstient de dire.

Je le répète: TOUT ce qui fonctionne avec un Tube et une THT est potentiellement dangereux. Les rigolos qui prétendent le contraire sont des dangereux inconscient, même s'il ont vécu un "coup de bol".



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est parce que les écrans d'ordinateurs sont équipés d'un "mécanisme" de décharge. Et ça, j'en suis sûr.
> 
> Dans ma tête, j'en enregistré que c'était la THT, peut être que c'est autre chose.
> Mais ce "mécanisme" existe bel et bien.
> ...


NON, je suis catégorique: le système de décharge n'est pas présent sur toutes les machines, et même s'il est présent, il FAUT PRATIQUER UNE Décharge de THT !!!



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Outch ! J'ai eu ça naguère sur un SE30, j'ai du vérifier tous les fils du câblage et refaire une quinzaine de soudures suspectes sans trouver ce qui déconnait. Un jour, en désespoir de cause, je lui remets son boîtier pensant qu'il était foutu, une fois remonté, je le rallume une dernière fois, et là surprise, l'image était là. Il n'a ensuite plus jamais déconné.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que l'électronique des Mac de cette série (du 128 au Classic II), c'était pas une science exacte, il fallait tenir compte des gremlins ! :rateau:


Bonjour, dire que l'électronique d'une machine Apple n'est pas une science exacte, c'est attribuer aux Macs les problèmes courants que l'on trouve sur les PC produits au rabais.
Un Mac bien entretenu ne tombe JAMAIS en panne.
Un Mac en panne restauré (vu l'âge) ou réparé (pour les plus récents) ne tombe pas en panne.
Votre exemple du SE30 n'a RIEN à voir avec ce qui peut se passer avec un MAC plus. Je subodore, vu mon expérience, que votre problème de SE30 à l'époque était dû à l'oxydation du contacteur de la nappe. Donc: démontage + remontage = ça fonctionne... oui, mais ce n'est pas magique!
Il y a 10 ans... aujourd'hui, votre SE30 démarre toujours? ça m'étonnerai, car TOUS les condensateurs des cartes Analogique et carte-mère ont besoin d'ètre changés.
Pour ce qui est du MAC PLUS: la panne n'est pas là !!!



lpl a dit:


> Ordinateur éteint tu connectes l'anode à la PRISE DE TERRE avec un gros câble bien isolé sans rien toucher avec tes mains bien sûr.
> 
> *CA PEUT ETRE DANGEREUX*
> 
> ...


pour ça, il faut fabriquer un outil: un câble ne peut pas se connecter à l'anode tout seul. il faut un câble type 220V, et une résistance, sinon on claque la carte mère en cas de "choc"...



claude72 a dit:


> Si le faux contact est sur le connecteur (ou sur le circuit) du déviateur, tu auras sur l'écran :
> 
> soit une ligne brillante horizontale => ce qui veut dire que le faux contact est sur le circuit de déviation verticale,
> soit une ligne brillante verticale => ce qui veut dire que le faux contact est sur le circuit de déviation horizontale,
> ...


Ce n'est pas un faux contact. à 98% c'est autre chose... en tout cas, c'est mes statistiques !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2021)

vintage tek a dit:


> Bonjour, dire que l'électronique d'une machine Apple n'est pas une science exacte, c'est attribuer aux Macs les problèmes courants que l'on trouve sur les PC produits au rabais.
> Un Mac bien entretenu ne tombe JAMAIS en panne.
> Un Mac en panne restauré (vu l'âge) ou réparé (pour les plus récents) ne tombe pas en panne.
> Votre exemple du SE30 n'a RIEN à voir avec ce qui peut se passer avec un MAC plus. Je subodore, vu mon expérience, que votre problème de SE30 à l'époque était dû à l'oxydation du contacteur de la nappe. Donc: démontage + remontage = ça fonctionne... oui, mais ce n'est pas magique!
> ...


Il y a un bug, là, je me souviens avoir lu le post que tu cites, mais à ce moment là, il était posté par un autre membre, je ne sais pas comment ce "changement d'auteur" a pu se produire, mais ça n'est pas moi qui ait écrit ça !


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2021)

Bien péremptoire notre réparateur là…


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Novembre 2021)

vintage tek a dit:


> NON, je suis catégorique: le système de décharge n'est pas présent sur toutes les machines, et même s'il est présent, il FAUT PRATIQUER UNE Décharge de THT !!!



Tu as raison, Larry Pina dit la même chose ;-) :






Fut un temps (longtemps... ;-) j'en ai démonté plein de MacPlus/SE qui partait à la poubelle pour récupérer les pièces... pas possible de tous les récupérer complet :-( 
Il faut être précautionneux, un peu électricien et équipé, bien respecter les procédures et c'est assez simple.
Les seules mésaventures que j'ai eu, c'est avec le nez du tube, une fois la carte retirée, qui est très fragile, un petit choc et pshitt le tube est HS.


----------



## vintage tek (15 Novembre 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a un bug, là, je me souviens avoir lu le post que tu cites, mais à ce moment là, il était posté par un autre membre, je ne sais pas comment ce "changement d'auteur" a pu se produire, mais ça n'est pas moi qui ait écrit ça !


Ben, je suis désolé, mais c'est bien là, et j'ai juste fait "répondre"... et le post est bien en page 1... donc; Bug !!



gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu as raison, Larry Pina dit la même chose ;-) :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 246201


Ben, pour une fois qu'il se plante pas et que ses données ne sont pas obsolètes...! Evitez de prendre ses 2 Bouquins comme bible: il y a plus d'erreurs à corriger que de données exactes... et ce qui était exact à la date de publication (années 80) ne l'est vraiment plus du tout!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2021)

vintage tek a dit:


> Ben, je suis désolé, mais c'est bien là, et j'ai juste fait "répondre"... et le post est bien en page 1... donc; Bug !!


Ne le sois pas, quoi qu'il en soit, tu n'y es pour rien, je me contentait de préciser pour la postérité.


----------

